# Phenom II X4 955 BE heating problem.



## max_d (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,  

I have the following system. 
Phenom II X4 955 BE 
GA-880GM-UD2H 
CORSAIR 450VX
Cooler Master elite 310  
2 X 1 120mm Fans (Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm fan + preinstalled cooler master 120mm fan) 
My room is well ventilated. 

I get 51/52 ‘C when my system is idle. If I start watching movies or surf the internet, it goes up to 59/60’c. I don’t play games and I don’t over clock ether. Firstly, let me start by saying that I am not an expert on computer related things, but I have tried my best to narrow down my heating problem. Right now, I can only think of three possible suspects. 

Voltage: I know absolutely nothing about this. I am sure you guys will see my CPUID results and let me know if anything is wrong. 

*img203.imageshack.us/img203/8279/heatx.th.jpg

Thermal Compound: Initially, I had ordered a GA-880GM motherboard from my dealer, but he gave me some other motherboard. A few days later, a person came by to replace the wrong motherboard, and during the replacement, some of the thermal compound was lost. Do you think this could be the problem? 

AMD Stock Fan: ones my stock fan goes above 4500 RPM, It starts making a loud humming sound. I have heard a lot of bad things about this stock fan. I was thinking of getting a new one. Possibly a Cooler Master Hyper TX3. What do you guys think? Do you think this is the right cooler for my processor? BTW my budget is 2k.  

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

actually, the 3 points you mentioned. all are causing the problem i feel.

voltage: a bit high. 1.3V is enough to run the proccy.
thermal gel: makes a difference in temperature. at least keeps temp in control.
fan: Phenom II X4 & X6's HSF isn't well made. they are noisy & doesn't offer best cooling. but usually enough for normal use.

so, go to BIOS & lower VCore to 1.3V & play some heavy game. if PC restart or crashes, increase temp to next higher value. maybe 1.325V

order Arctic silver from ITWares (if not avl locally) & apply a thin layer.

clean HSF if its dirty with dust.

Edit: also turn on Cool & Quite in BIOS.


----------



## max_d (Feb 9, 2011)

I enabled cool and quite, and now my system temp has dropped to 42’ c. 

Thanks Sam.Shab. You’re the best!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

max_d said:


> I enabled cool and quite, and now my system temp has dropped to 42’ c.



42degree under load or at idle?



max_d said:


> Thanks Sam.Shab. You’re the best!



welcome buddy & the latter part is not needed. still thanks


----------



## max_d (Feb 9, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> 42degree under load or at idle?
> 
> 42 degrees at idle. under load it's around 46/47 degrees.
> 
> Thanks


----------

